# Cube vs Cube



## QuestionableCuber (Jun 20, 2019)

So every week here i will change the poll based on your decisions (or mine) e.g gan 460 vs valk 4. GO!


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 20, 2019)

Yay!!!!


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Jun 20, 2019)

Ladies and gents it’s a close battle here neck and neck! we will see who wins at the end of the week


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Jun 20, 2019)

Btw the next week is 2x2 week please leave your suggestions here


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 20, 2019)

249v2 M vs Wuxia M

I know people don’t like them a lot, but I think it will be close


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Jun 20, 2019)

Both of those cubes were... Okay? _Not really _


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 21, 2019)

QuestionableCuber said:


> Both of those cubes were... Okay? _Not really _


I know; that is why they are a close match. If not, than you could do Zhanlang vs. Weipo


----------



## pb cubing (Jun 21, 2019)

valk


----------



## TheCube4226 (Jul 16, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> 249v2 M vs Wuxia M
> 
> I know people don’t like them a lot, but I think it will be close


249 V2 by a mile. I actually quite like it


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Jul 16, 2019)

QuestionableCuber said:


> Btw the next week is 2x2 week please leave your suggestions here


MF2C or MF2S


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Jul 16, 2019)

Sorry for inactivity on this thread today is 2x2 week and we will be doing 249 v2 m vs wuxia m


----------



## Skittleskp (Jul 16, 2019)

Valk 3 and 356r are still on the poll.


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Jul 17, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> Valk 3 and 356r are still on the poll.


Why are you everywhere? LOL


----------



## SM cubing (Jul 17, 2019)

why didnt you add the best 2x2







the bandaged shengshou 6x6


----------



## TheCube4226 (Jul 17, 2019)

SM cubing said:


> why didnt you add the best 2x2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOoohhoHOOhoHOHHOHH YeessSSSS


----------

